
OpenAI Microscope - dsr12
https://openai.com/blog/microscope/
======
felippee
How is this substantially different from a 3 year old post here:
[https://distill.pub/2017/feature-
visualization/](https://distill.pub/2017/feature-visualization/) ?

I mean they added some web interface widgets, some cool java script and stuff,
but is that what Microsoft payed 1B? Reposting 3 year old stuff from Google
brain?

